# Brandy.



## hamer (Nov 3, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good Brandy under $90.It's a gift,and I don't know anything other than they drink the occasional Brandy.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any Pierre Ferrand or Tesseron cognac will be a welcome gift to anyone that knows anything about Brandy. You should have several bottles to choose from and let you wallet decide; you can't make a bad choice with either brand.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Christian brothers......$12 a bottle......not great ....but I think it goes fine on ice with a cigar.....

Though i'm currently switching to scotch


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Im not a huge brandy drinker but I always suggest the same: Germain-Robin Brandy. Distilled in California by a small company with I believe Pinot grapes.

This stuff is just great and their basic expression, called Germain Robin Alambic Brandy, is IMHO the best youll get for ~$30 (yes, better than all the big house brands, Hennessey etc...)

Check them out if you can

http://www.germain-robin.com/


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Anything marked VSOP. Just do a Google search on brandy and I'm sure that you will learn a bunch.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

E & J or Christian Brothers. I use em both with a little splash of water for sipping. That's probably a sin but that's what I do.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> E & J or Christian Brothers. I use em both with a little splash of water for sipping. That's probably a sin but that's what I do.


:tpd: Sipping some E&J right now..(Without water) :r :al


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Any Pierre Ferrand or Tesseron cognac will be a welcome gift to anyone that knows anything about Brandy. You should have several bottles to choose from and let you wallet decide; you can't make a bad choice with either brand.


:tpd: When looking for a brandy to give as a gift always go French. Either of these Cognacs are great. And if you happen to know a significant date in your friend's life then a vintage Armagnac wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------

